# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Κάνουν δουλειά τα wireless "MINI" USB adapters χωρίς κεραία ή θα έχω πρόβλημα στα 5 μέτρα?

## Cris Director

Εννοώ τα πολύ μικρά Wireless USB Adapters σαν και αυτά :

http://www.eager.gr/product.php?productid=6596
http://www.solidshop.gr/wmt/webpages...=207&p_id=7644
http://www.intellinet-network.com/en...b-mini-adapter

Ειδικά το πρώτο είναι πολύ μικρό, 1.9cm...

Θα μπει σε απόσταση 4-5 μέτρα από το PC και θα είναι ανοιχτός χώρος, χωρίς εμπόδια.

Ή να προτιμήσω κάτι τέτοιο (TP Link είναι και το router) που σκεφτόμουν αρχικά, μέχρι που είδα τα mini USB :
http://monoware.gr/index.php?target=...oduct_id=33095

----------


## Seitman

Δε νομίζω να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με το mini, στις συνθήκες που αναφέρεις.

----------

